# Terrible Family News



## Buffalo21 (May 28, 2021)

We are suppose to find out Monday for sure, but the preliminary diagnosis, looks like the wife has liver cancer, she had female related cancer about 2-3 yrs ago, seemed like it was gone, but apparently it has returned.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2021)

sorry to hear the news.
i sincerely wish only the best for you both


----------



## mikey (May 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear of this, truly.


----------



## kvt (May 28, 2021)

Sorry to here that,  Will keep you and your family in our prayers.
 My sister passed from liver cancer last year.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 28, 2021)

Oh man, I am very sorry to hear this sir.


----------



## Z2V (May 28, 2021)

So sorry to hear this. They were able to control her cancer before, I pray that will happen again.


----------



## brino (May 28, 2021)

Very sorry for the news Jack.
I sincerely hope this prelim news is wrong.

All my thoughts and wishes for the best outcome!

Brian


----------



## Aukai (May 28, 2021)

Very disturbing news to receive, now the anxiety levels are up again, and then having to wait on the results....Blessings for your wife, you, and the family.


----------



## DiscoDan (May 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear the news. Cancer can kiss my ass....


----------



## Manual Mac (May 28, 2021)

I’m so sorry.
Youngest daughter has been battling C , she starts chemo Tuesday.
This really sucks.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 28, 2021)

fingers crossed for the best, there are so many new treatments coming out now that hopefully one of them will be the ticket


----------



## tweinke (May 28, 2021)

Sorry for the bad news. The wife and I will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 28, 2021)

My heart goes out to both you fellows. Hoping it all go's well for your loved ones. Mike


----------



## alloy (May 28, 2021)

I hope it turns out for the both of you. I wish you the best.


----------



## Titanium Knurler (May 29, 2021)

Very sorry to hear of your news.
Will pray for good news for you on Monday.


----------



## Bourbon (May 29, 2021)

New member here. Sorry to hear about your wife, Hopefully she will pull through this.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 29, 2021)

She beat it once, I'm sure she can do it again. 
Best wishes.


----------



## jpackard56 (May 30, 2021)

Sorry for the news, Praying strength and encouragement for you during these tough times.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you, for all of the supportive responses


The doctor’s visit, while informative, obviously was not what we were hoping for, the wife has spots on her liver, lungs, kidneys and on the base of her spine. While the main news was bad, they were optimist that we are in early stages and have her scheduled her for a series of biopsies to get the treatment started ASAP.


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 3, 2021)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during these trying times. While a scary prognosis, I'm glad to hear you caught it early and can get to treating it immediately. I know you will - Stay Strong!


----------



## brino (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Jack,

I know this is super-personal info but I have been wondering what you learned.
Thanks for the update.

Early detection is key.

All my wishes and hopes for quick response to treatment.

Brian


----------

